# My Set Up - Old vs New



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Just finished disassembling, cleaning and reassembling my new grinder so thought it would be the perfect time to post my set up.

So here is my Izzo Alex MK1 and Compak K10, next to my Gaggia Classic and Compak K3.

The pictures don't really show how much bigger the K10 is to the K3.

Really happy with my set up and shows that you can get a good one cheaply, if you are willing to scour eBay for weeks and clean for a couple days.

http://s613.photobucket.com/user/adayks/embed/slideshow/My Set Up

Posting this while waiting for my machine to heat up, so I can make my first coffee with the new grinder.

Does still need work, grinder is missing a piece and the doser lens cracked in transport.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

That looks a sweet upgrade,how long did you work with the gaggia?


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Bought it used in November, I did like it and it makes nice drinks but was a massive PITA when making drinks for guests.


----------



## Gaius (Feb 10, 2017)

Sadly the picture is probably gone, upload it somewhere else..


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

what did it cost for the alex mate, im happy with my gaggia for now but its nice to have something in mind for an upgrade and the izzo's do look the part.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

@DaveMak £250 plus ~30 postage off eBay. Happy with it but the steaming power is unbelievable, first time I managed proper microfoam was yesterday, takes me about half the time to steam double the milk and it has a habit of escaping up the walls of the jug and out, so has been a bit of a curve.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Izzo-My-Way-Alex-My-1-Espresso-Machine-/332065097970?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=L6kfy1SWOdcKgnSO0AeOmFR3ALI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

@Gaius pictures are still showing on my end.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

no way mate, you touched lucky there, bargain.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Well I was lucky, set up my snipe with a bid of £251, so I was very close to missing it.


----------



## xternalhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Sweet upgrade


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

very nice indeed


----------



## The Buff Barista (May 1, 2016)

nice set up


----------



## Cawfie (Dec 20, 2016)

Looking very nice


----------

